# Payload weight - should we weigh our van?



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Had our van a year and only done shortish trips in it (mostly long weekends and one week long trip) but off to France for three weeks soon, so it'll be at its heaviest (although there probably aren't that many more things we'll be taking than we've taken for a week's trip...in Scotland in autumn so lots of warm clothes/shoes etc.!).

Never given much thought to payload and totting everything up but should we?

I want to take everything out and weigh it but other half doesn't think we should bother!?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it's illegal to exceed the weights on the plate under the bonnet, so get it done on a weighbridge soon! Do it loaded up as if you are going away, and get the individual axles checked as well.


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

How do I find a weighbridge near me?

Presumably if you exceed the payload and are involved in an accident, your insurance may be null and void?

Other half figures that our 5 berth is only carrying two normal sized adults (!!??) and two skinny eight year olds therefore we are unlikely to exceed our payload but I'm the household worrier...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In a word.....yes.

Never mind about unloading everything, rather load it fully for the contemplated trip. Get it weighed, if its still under the maximum allowed weight then all well and good. If its over by a little then consider carrying less water, diesel or food and drink, you're never far from any of these in mainland Europe so don't pack for a major expedition to the Himalayas  .

If you are a lot over then a major re-think is called for to what is really required to keep you on the road.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have a look here - http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Weighbridges
it may be a bit out of date?

also you can try local council depots, agricultural merchants, transport contractors,etc

and you're spot on with the insurance question!

what model Hymer do you have? It may be that it is rated at 3.5 tons to make it more attactive for younger drivers without the older licences, or a higher figure to give more payload - it all depends on that plate under the bonnet - have a look there first! It should have 4 figures -mine are on an al-ko plate because it was done after fiat made the vehicle - from the top Gross vehicle weight 4000
second is gross train weight 5500 (including trailer)
then axle 1 2100, and axle 2 2400. None of these should be exceeded.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

http://chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/useful-info/weighbridges.htm

The above site has an excellent list; but if you are still having trouble, ask again on the forum. (there are a few threads if you search weighbridge)

We had ours weighed - very easy process. Load up the MH (as mentioned earlier), including water/fuel - and people! Head off to your local weighbridge. Ours was in an industrial area and open on saturday (very handy). We weren't sure what to do, but the man gestured (from his little office) for the MH to go onto the weighbridge (just looked like a huge metal plate). I jumped out to go and ask him what to do and how much it cost. He had a display which was already showing our weight and it was free if I was happy with seeing the number on the display (think I had to pay if I wanted a printout).

A handy hint, is to write this information on a small card, together with your dimensions (both in feet and metres) and your rego number. We keep this in the cab, in easy reach, ready for immediate action.

Btw nothing wrong with planning - means you are less likely to have problems later. Have a great time too!! :wink:


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

We have a 2004 C546 Hymer (Fiat chassis). A quick Google suggests the payload is 810kg. From what you've said, it should include water, diesel etc. Since buying the van, we also had a bike rack fitted. Again, presumably the rack itself should be added to the payload? What about gas cylinders?

And obviously we have camping chairs/table and all the other accessories before we load it up with human beings, a dog and our kit and caboodle...


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Oh, and I've found a weighbridge which (happily and coincidentally!) is only a few miles from where we store our van.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep, all the things that you mentioned...if you don't have things like the gas and water organised - add the weight on later (but it won't be as accurate)..you can see how easily the weight adds up!! Particularly things like food, clothing, toiletries...everything that you can think you'll use, add to the MH. Maybe treat it like a dry run - go to a campsite for the night, afterwards, and see how easily it is to unpack/pack...you might soon decide not to take a few things.

For us it is not about the law and insurance - remember, the most precious cargo onboard is your family...you need to know before you go any long distance whether your vehicle will be too heavy. Too heavy = problems steering; problems in bad weather...


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

You have already had a good few replies but I must add to them. Absolutely YES you should be considering payload. It is amazing how the weight adds up - and its not just the clothes that do it. Many vans do not even have enough payload to legally carry passengers - even though there are seat belts fitted. Also, passengers invariably mean extra personal posessions. 

We were once pulled over by the police in France. They weighed the van and we were 200kg overweight. They fined us €90 and let us continue on our way. Were that to happen in the UK they make you ditch your excess before they let you go.

That was a learning curve for us. Our Hymer was supposed to have a 780kg payload. It did not. It actually was only 520kg (and that was before we added anything to it such as a rollout awning, spare wheel etc) When we got on site in Spain we took everything out of that van and weighed it individually. When we got back to the UK we put the van on the weighbridge fully loaded as a double check. We sold that van and now have a 4.5t van. The literature given out by Hymer states that it has a 1400kg payload. It does not. It actually only has 900kg (Again, before any of our add-ons, rollout awning etc) However, that is sufficient to suit our needs.

Apart from worries about insurance etc and being liable for being oveweight, it is the road-worthiness of an overweight vehicle that is the issue.

Sal


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hsscrm said:


> We have a 2004 C546 Hymer (Fiat chassis). A quick Google suggests the payload is 810kg. From what you've said, it should include water, diesel etc. Since buying the van, we also had a bike rack fitted. Again, presumably the rack itself should be added to the payload? What about gas cylinders?
> 
> And obviously we have camping chairs/table and all the other accessories before we load it up with human beings, a dog and our kit and caboodle...


as has been noted, it doesn't matter what the books or blurb says, you need to know the maximum on the plate, and you must not exceed that. Let us know when you've got it weighed, and hope it goes well :wink:

and here's another link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65112-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

I was going to mention that the French Police are conducting more road side checks and do weigh vehicles. If you do not know the weight of the van then how do you know the correct tyre presuures to use but that is another topic and can be sorted easily if you weigh the van's front/rear axels fully loaded and send this info to the tyre manufacture. They will advise the correct presuure at these weights.

Alan


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi 
I never bothered til this year, but, I took it nearly fully loaded. To the local builders yard had the axels and total weight checked to my surprise it came in at 3520 so slightly over, I then had the plate lifted at SV Tech to 3700 a little costly but worth it, before we set off to Spain in Feb I had it re weighted it came in at bang on 3700, so it was a good job I had the uplift? Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a shock last year when I visited weigbridge.
I wanted to know that I was not exceeding tyre loading.
Plated at 3500 the mh with me, 50 litres of water and half a tank of diesel, no food or gear. one full gas cylinder and I was on the 3500 limit.
What happened to the 400kg margin.
Looking for a small trailer to carry Lady p and food in.

Dave p


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I was more than somewhat surprised at your mention of an 810kg-plus payload on a smallish coachbuilt van. Great if it is true. 

I have a backfile of MMM, and the 2003-5 issues list the C544 but there's no mention of the C546. Even so, I'd be very surprised if the C546 has a substantially different payload to the C544. Its payload is quoted as 495kg. 

What did you Google to find the other figure? I can only see classified adverts, several of which seem to be for the same van. If it's on the Maxi chassis it might have a higher payload, but I think an email to Hymer might elicit accurate information if you quote the appropriate chassis no, model serial no. etc.

I've always suffered a payload challenge as we're all over the designer's average person's weight of 75kg or so... so we use a chunk of our allowance just by being in the van!!


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

in my hand book it has ex-works weight dry 2140kg,
gross vehicle weight 3100kg
load capacity 960kg
does this mean i have 960kg payload inc passengers,diesel,water,clothes,bikes food etc


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi alecturn1

You ask if you have a payload of 960kg? You can find out by weighing the van as others have said. If I understand the principle, 3100kg will be the max weight it can legally be on the road. If you weigh it before loading (but with driver, fresh water and gas tanks filled), you'll know what you have to spare - the payload.

However, each axle should also be correctly loaded. A plate on the van [see pic] should tell you the max loading front and rear axles [numbered 1 & 2 in picture. 3400kg is the van weight shown]. So weigh the van with one axle on the weighbridge and again with both axles on it. The difference will be the weight on the other axle. Check both are within the plated limits. If not, adjust the loading accordingly. You'll also note that axles 1 & 2 do not add up to the max weight allowed overall.


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. This thread has been very salutary so we're planning a trip to the local weighbridge this weekend to ascertain what remaining payload we have to play with for forthcoming our three week trip.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

MyGalSal said:


> You have already had a good few replies but I must add to them. Absolutely YES you should be considering payload. It is amazing how the weight adds up - and its not just the clothes that do it. Many vans do not even have enough payload to legally carry passengers - even though there are seat belts fitted. Also, passengers invariably mean extra personal posessions.
> 
> We were once pulled over by the police in France. They weighed the van and we were 200kg overweight. They fined us €90 and let us continue on our way. Were that to happen in the UK they make you ditch your excess before they let you go.
> 
> ...


We've had our 2007 Hymer B544 for 8 months but only had it weighed for the first time last month.

We were loaded for two adults for a long weekend with some food/drink in the fridge, two bikes on the back, an awning, a full water tank, full diesel tank, empty waste tank & toilet cassette, an unused 6Kg Calor bottle and about 9Kg of gas in our underslung LPG tank.

We wanted to see what the worst-case was and if there was any chance we could get it re-plated down from its current 4,000Kgs to 3,500Kgs (to save the hassles associated with a >3.5ton van)

It weighed in at 3800 kg total, 2040 kg rear axle, 1760 kg front axle. All well within our limits but no chance of re-plating it back to 3,500Kgs


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

alecturn1 said:


> in my hand book it has ex-works weight dry 2140kg,
> gross vehicle weight 3100kg
> load capacity 960kg
> does this mean i have 960kg payload inc passengers,diesel,water,clothes,bikes food etc


Unlikely because ex-works dry weight does not include all the bits manufacturers add that they consider extra and we take to understand as the standard van. In our case we were surprised to find that the electric heated wing mirrors were not included in the so called standard van, nor were the seat swivels, nor was the pullout extension leaf on the table, etc etc. So you can probably deduct a few hundred kilos from that 960kg before you start with anything else.

Sal


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*A weighty problem*

I took our Chausson Allegro to a weighbridge on the way back from the Hab service - nothing in it (other than me and half a tank of diesel) and the weight was 3450 kg - so we had 50kg for Patsy, clothes etc.

The weight SHOULD have been 3150kg - but the EU allow a 10% margin of error - I would love to know which manufacturers are 10% LESS than the 3150 kgs???

So larger tyres, air suspension and an SV Tech process and we are now 4100 kgs and we are happy bunnies.

Mind you I have just 4 years before I have to apply for Grandfather rights.

So yup you must weigh it, we did ours on the way off for our present trip - (in a site near Licques back on Monday) - and we weighed 3850kg with full diesel, and half water.

Bill & Patsy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I think most of us very complacent until a few years ago, but most people do seem to forget that everything and I mean EVERYTHING that is added is to be added to the bottom weight, whatever that is.

We met a guy in France a few years back who was having a huge hassle with his motorhome, as when empty it was over the build weight and the maximum weight, with no water etc., people in it. It was Italian, and he was on his way back to the factory for them to find out what had happened....it was a real puzzle....I never did know the outcome.

So do bear in mind it is illegal to drive with an overweight vehicle and our insurance etc., would be invalid....

It possible upgrade via SV Tech.

I think we all want lightweight vans, so we can add all those goodies we feel are essential for our lifestyle....

Carol


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

We had our motorhome weighed yesterday and were very relieved to find out that we have over 600kg left of payload to play with for our three week trip. The van weighed 2880kg and that was with a fair amount of kit and caboodle in it already (camping chairs, table, rotary washing line, some basic cupboard essentials, crockery, coolbox etc.).

So we should be able to have a full tank of water and diesel as well as our bikes and all the rest within that limit.

A great relief! And worth doing IMHO for the peace of mind...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I am puzzled as to why you didn't put all your kit and caboodle in as well to weigh it.... I would still go and weigh it again once packed ready to go just to be sure, as you will still need to know where you can store your wine etc., and still be within legal axle limits on your way home....

Pleased at least you have some weight now to use...

Carol

I think a lot of us underestimate how much everything weighs, things like your aires books etc., along with maps and clothes, all seem to add up to much more than we think


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Maybe there should be an info page somewhere here with actual weights of campers as measured by owners?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not sure that would help really, as when one sells it someone else can add or subtract items. 

Which is why, really we should all insist on a weighbridge certificate in our presence, (sorry never trust anyone, they can get undated certs and just add a date), when considering buying - then when you have it home, load it and weigh it again on first trip out fully loaded....

At least you know then BEFORE you buy that you have x payload and you are in a position to know whether your kit will be able to fit in, plus any extras you wish to add - ie solars, awning, mud flaps, carpets, privacy rooms etc.,

Carol


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

We don't store our van at home (as we live in a city centre) and we were not in a position to prepare all our stuff for the holiday (still two weeks off!), drive it out to the storage facility, load it up and take it to be weighed! But we know how what we have to work with and have already calculated the heaviest stuff (um, the four of us! full water tank, diesel, bikes) and know the rest has to be within the remainder AND evenly distributed.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I suppose we are lucky - we have a free weighbrige beside the A23 which is on our way to Dover/Tunnel so I go there on the way to check the weight. As people have said - check the weight on each axle as you can be within max weight but over on an individual axle.


(Not sure how much longer the weighbridge will be there as they are widening the road shortly so it may relocate/disappear.)


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I use a reich caravan weight control. I bought it a few years ago mainly to keep an eye on the nose weight of the old caravan but it's effective for the motorhome. 
I find it's useful to weigh regularly as I get a good idea of the weight in different states. When fully loaded, including full fuel and fresh water it's about 40 kgs over limit. When travelling equipped or a holiday we take just enough water for lunch stops etc and that leaves us with about 90 kgs spare. Possibly enough to fill up with different fluids.


----------

